# imodium twice daily?



## Friday (Dec 9, 2008)

The leaflet in my imodium box (loperamide actually) says I should take the capsules twice a day, not once. My doctor hasn't recommended this, actually the doctor just said to take it when I needed it. Has anyone tried this and has it helped? I take 2mg a day in the morning (1 capsule) and it lasts only 4 hours sometimes before the D returns, well, not always D but kind of 'loose' and often!


----------



## jmc09 (Oct 5, 2009)

You can take as many and as often as you like. I'd advise taking them with each meal and if 1 isnt lasting long then take 2.They are harmless and if you need to take more then take more,its your health.Just up your intake of fluids as they can dehydrate you a bit more.


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Sure I took it preventatively with each meal! I used an anti-gas product with it to ease any cramping that can happen with imodium. Sometimes a whole tab was too much.. so I broke them in half or quarters even.


----------



## CJ78 (Jan 12, 2012)

Hey Friday.I had similar advice when I was given Loperamide - take one after each loose stool.At the time that was 6-8 times per day, and after 2 weeks it still had not effect,If it has some effect, then its a good start.If you have any concerns about dosages, book another appointment with the doctor (or even ask for them to call you if this service is available).


----------



## jmc09 (Oct 5, 2009)

Sometimes 1 is nowhere near enough. A dose for me is 4 tablets at once and I used to take 4 tablets 3-4 times a day every day as a preventative measure.Take the dose before the Diarrhoea starts as they are less effective once the loose stools have started.They are nothing to be worried about as I've been using them on and off for 20 years and have had NO ill effects from them at all.


----------



## Frustrated85 (Jan 25, 2012)

Friday said:


> The leaflet in my imodium box (loperamide actually) says I should take the capsules twice a day, not once. My doctor hasn't recommended this, actually the doctor just said to take it when I needed it. Has anyone tried this and has it helped? I take 2mg a day in the morning (1 capsule) and it lasts only 4 hours sometimes before the D returns, well, not always D but kind of 'loose' and often!


Hi Friday, I too suffer from IBS-D and I take imodium every morning Monday to Friday even if I dont need it. If I am having a good morning, I take one pill in the morning as I am nervous for my drive to work, which seems when I always have my worst symptoms. If I am having a bad morning I usually take two. In worst case scenarios I take up to five a day! I am usually ok on Saturday and Sunday's without them. I have spoken to my doctor about how often I am taking the pills and he says it is ok to take them. However, I do not want to depend on them and they can become expensive. Some other things I am trying to do is drink a glass of Metamucil every morning as well as eat oatmeal. The soluble fibre really helps give ur stool whole. If you are ok with dairy product, eat yogurt win probiotics as this can help put good bacteria in ur intestines and eliminate yeast, which can cause IBS! I also started doing yoga every day to help with relaxation and breathing techniques. It has been very hard as t have been suffering for 6 years, but I am determined to find out what is going on! My next steps may be nutritionist, acupuncture or hypnotherapy? Does anyone have any comments on theses theories?


----------



## Friday (Dec 9, 2008)

Frustrated85 said:


> Hi Friday, I too suffer from IBS-D and I take imodium every morning Monday to Friday even if I dont need it. If I am having a good morning, I take one pill in the morning as I am nervous for my drive to work, which seems when I always have my worst symptoms. If I am having a bad morning I usually take two. In worst case scenarios I take up to five a day! I am usually ok on Saturday and Sunday's without them. I have spoken to my doctor about how often I am taking the pills and he says it is ok to take them. However, I do not want to depend on them and they can become expensive. Some other things I am trying to do is drink a glass of Metamucil every morning as well as eat oatmeal. The soluble fibre really helps give ur stool whole. If you are ok with dairy product, eat yogurt win probiotics as this can help put good bacteria in ur intestines and eliminate yeast, which can cause IBS! I also started doing yoga every day to help with relaxation and breathing techniques. It has been very hard as t have been suffering for 6 years, but I am determined to find out what is going on! My next steps may be nutritionist, acupuncture or hypnotherapy? Does anyone have any comments on theses theories?


I tried seeing a dietician who was helpful. I also tried acupuncture, did nothing to help after 8 sessions (and a lot of money!). Hypnotherapy - I dd the Audio 100 series. I think it may have helped with the panic of the urgency. But people say you should go through the series a few times to get a good result. Worth a try!Most doctors seem to think taking imodium is a good thing and if helps why not. But like you I worry about dependency (which is probably a bit mad as there's not much evidence to prove this!


----------



## BlueBerry Hill (Jul 19, 2009)

I consider Imodium one of the major food groups! I don't know how much it actually helps, but have taken it liberally with out side effects for years.


----------



## jmc09 (Oct 5, 2009)

Imodium helps Diarrhoea solely but that symptom is usually the most restrictive of all.I find imodium doesnt get rid of the urge or the bloating but helps massively with D.


----------

